# לדבר and להגיד



## huhmzah

What is the difference between the verbs לדבר and להגיד ?


----------



## ks20495

להגיד means "to say"/"to tell." (Pretty much the same as לומר-אמר.)

לדבר means "to speak." 

For example,
I told him/said to him that I like the opera. = .הגדתי לו שאני אוהב את האופרה
I spoke with him about the opera. = .דיברתי איתו על האופרה


----------



## wolfman1

I would have to disagree,

I told him that I like the opera = *אמרתילו שאני אוהב את האופרה*

לאמר and להגיד have similar meanings, but large differences in real usage

לדבר means "to speak" but also "to talk"


----------



## origumi

wolfman1 said:


> I would have to disagree


There's some kind of irregularity about the verb pair להגיד / לומר. In modern Hebrew, לומר (sometimes written לאמר) is more usual in past and present tense
* אמרתי לו
* תקשיב למה שאני אומר 

להגיד is used in the future (also as imperative)
* תגיד לי
* אני אגיד לו

The verbs meaning is practically identical. Other forms, like לומר in the future or להגיד in past tense, exist of course, but less commonly used.


----------



## yuval9

לדבר = to talk
we were talking about our trip
דיברנו על הטיול שלנו
i want to talk about friend
אני רוצה לדבר על החבר שלי

to say / to tell = לומר (every tense) or להגיד (never used in past or present)
i usually use להגיד when i talk about something informative.
הוא אמר לה שהוא אוהב אותה
הוא יאמר לה שהוא אוהב אותה
הוא אומר לה שהוא אוהב אותה כל בוקר
הוא רוצה לומר לה שהוא אוהב אותה
אמור לה שאתה אוהב אותה
or
הוא יגיד לה שהוא אוהב אותה
הוא רוצה להגיד לה שהוא אוהב אותה
imperative: הגד לה - not used often

הוא יגיד - I can understand that she doesn't know he loves her yet.
הוא יאמר - I might think that she does know he loves her, but just want to say it.


----------



## k8an

yuval9 said:


> לדבר = to talk
> we were talking about our trip
> דיברנו על הטיול שלנו
> i want to talk about friend
> אני רוצה לדבר על החבר שלי
> 
> to say / to tell = לומר (every tense) or להגיד (never used in past or present)
> i usually use להגיד when i talk about something informative.
> הוא אמר לה שהוא אוהב אותה
> הוא יאמר לה שהוא אוהב אותה
> הוא אומר לה שהוא אוהב אותה כל בוקר
> הוא רוצה לומר לה שהוא אוהב אותה
> אמור לה שאתה אוהב אותה
> or
> הוא יגיד לה שהוא אוהב אותה
> הוא רוצה להגיד לה שהוא אוהב אותה
> imperative: הגד לה - not used often
> 
> הוא יגיד - I can understand that she doesn't know he loves her yet.
> הוא יאמר - I might think that she does know he loves her, but just want to say it.




Completely agree. Great explanation of the difference between יגיד and יאמר - I think the same but I hadn't thought of an accurate way to explain it.


----------



## Ali Smith

להגיד _lehagid_ originally meant "to declare, report", but in modern Hebrew it is used as a synonym for both לאמר _lomar/le'emor_ 'to say' and לספר _lesaper_ 'to tell'. It is not synonymous with לדבר _ledaber_ 'to speak' though.


----------



## Drink

What's the difference between to "report" and to "tell"?

You are creating an artificial dichotomy here. The meaning of להגיד word has not changed nearly as much as you imply.


----------



## Ali Smith

Got it.

I should add that in the imperative you only find emor/imri, never hagged/haggidi in modern Hebrew.


----------



## Drink

I do not believe that is correct.


----------



## rinana

ks20495 said:


> להגיד means "to say"/"to tell." (Pretty much the same as לומר-אמר.)
> 
> לדבר means "to speak."
> 
> For example,
> I told him/said to him that I like the opera. = .הגדתי לו שאני אוהב את האופרה
> I spoke with him about the opera. = .דיברתי איתו על האופרה


להגיד exists  in spoken Hebrew only in the future, imperative and infinitive, in all other tenses לומר  is used


----------



## amikama

rinana said:


> להגיד exists in spoken Hebrew only in the future, imperative and infinitive


In the future and infinitive yes, but rarely in the imperative, if at all. Have you heard "הגד לו שאני אבוא מחר" in spoken Hebrew?


----------



## Drink

I think he meant the new imperative: תגיד לו


----------



## Ali Smith

rinana said:


> להגיד exists  in spoken Hebrew only in the future, imperative and infinitive, in all other tenses לומר  is used


However, it is possible to use אמר in the future, imperative, and infinitive as well.

אֹמַר לך את האמת 'I will tell you the truth.'


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> However, it is possible to use אמר in the future, imperative, and infinitive as well.
> 
> אֹמַר לך את האמת 'I will tell you the truth.'


No it is not. We are talking about spoken Hebrew. In spoken Hebrew, the future will always use להגיד.


----------



## duhveer

Another interesting question came to me while reading everyone's posts: do you write "לומר" או "לאמר"?


Ali Smith said:


> להגיד _lehagid_ originally meant "to declare, report", but in modern Hebrew it is used as a synonym for both לאמר _lomar/le'emor_ 'to say' and לספר _lesaper_ 'to tell'. It is not synonymous with לדבר _ledaber_ 'to speak' though.


----------



## Drink

I've never heard of lomar being written as לאמר. If I see לאמר, I assume it is the Biblical Hebrew infinitive לֵאמֹר lemor.


----------



## Abaye

> שלא כצורת העתיד *יֹאמַר*, הצורה *לוֹמַר *נכתבת בווי"ו ולא באל"ף. אמנם בכתבי היד של ספרות חז"ל מצויים פה ושם גם הכתיבים 'לאמר' ו'לאומר', ואולם הכתיב הרגיל מאז ועד היום הוא *לוֹמַר *בווי"ו, כתיב המשקף את ההגייה.


לומר ולאמור - האקדמיה ללשון העברית


----------

